# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو إعراب هذا الضمير الوارد في كتاب الله تعالى ( بدون الرجوع إلى كتب إعراب القرآن )

## نور الفجر

أحبتي الكرام :
قد يفهم البعضُ قواعدَ النحو دون التأمل في المضمون والتعريف ، كما هو الحال في علم الفرائض ، وقد سألتُ أحدَ المهتمين بعلم الفرائض عن مسألة وهي : هالك عن زوج وزوجة وابن ، فأعمل قواعدَ تقسيمِ الميراث دون النظر إلى المضمون ، فقال : للزوج الربع وللزوجة الثمن والباقي للابن .. وهذا التقسيم من حيث ذات القواعد صحيح  .. لكن مَن الذي مات ؟!.. لاأحد .. فكيف يتم التوريث والتقسيم ..
===============
ونعود إلى موضوعنا ..
قال تعالى في سورة المطففين : " وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يُخسرون ..." 
المطلوب : إعراب الضمير في الآية ..؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الخطأ في مسألة الميراث وارد على السؤال أيضا؛ لأنه قال ( هالك عن ... )، وهذا غير موجود، فإذا كان السؤال خطأ لا يلام المجيب، وإذا كان السؤال افتراضا فالجواب افتراض كذلك.

وأما ( كالوهم أو وزنوهم )، ففيه أوجه:
- الأول: أن يكون مفعولا به، وهذا بناء على أنه يجوز في الفعل التعدي بالحرف وبنفسه، وهذا كثير في الأفعال عند العرب.
- الثاني: أن يكون منصوبا على نزع الخافض، والتقدير (وزنوا لهم) (كالوا لهم)، وهذا بناء على أن الأصل في الفعلين التعدي بالحرف، وأن حذفه فرع.
- الثالث: أن يكون مرفوعا توكيدا لضمير الفاعل، وهذا الوجه محتمل عند أبي حيان، وباطل عند الزمخشري.

والمقصود بالمفعول فيما سبق المفعول الأول؛ لأن المفعول الثاني محذوف، والتقدير نحو (وزنوا لهم الموزونات وكالوا لهم المكيلات )

والله أعلم

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

> الخطأ في مسألة الميراث وارد على السؤال أيضا؛ لأنه قال ( هالك عن ... )، وهذا غير موجود، فإذا كان السؤال خطأ لا يلام المجيب، وإذا كان السؤال افتراضا فالجواب افتراض كذلك.


أحسن الله إليكم شيخنا الكريم أبا مالك والصواب أن يقال على سبيل الإلغاز اكتب هذه المسألة وحلها زوج ، زوجة ، ابن .
وهذا اختبار وارد عن أهل العلم بهذا الأسلوب ولئلا يقع السائل بالكذب ونعتذر للأخ نور الفجر أنه يريد ما قلت لكنه رواه بالمعنى هنا فخانه التعبير.

----------


## أبت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته       شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة) (ابتسامة)

----------


## الخزرجي

فائدة :
إذا كان القارئ يرى أن الضمير هنا مرفوع توكيدا لضمير الفاعل فإنه يُنبِر الواو وهاء الضمير بمعنى أنه يرفع بهما صوته مميزاً
ويسميه بعض القراء تخليصا .
وهذا لا أستطيع تقريبه لأنه لا يعرف إلا بالتلقي .
وإذا كان القارئ يرى غير ذلك فيقرأها قرأة طبيعية دون رفع الصوت ولكن يحقق الحركات .

----------


## أيمن عبد الفتاح غازي

الضمير مفعول به أو منصوب على نزع الخافض باختصار

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ونعود إلى موضوعنا ..
> قال تعالى في سورة المطففين : " وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يُخسرون ..." 
> المطلوب : إعراب الضمير في الآية ..؟


معذرة!
أنت جعلت الهاء وحدها باللون الأحمر دون الميم وأظن - وبعض الظن إثم- أن الضمير ليس الهاء وحدها ولكن (هم) كلها فلا إعراب للضمير المزعوم !!

وهذا بناء على مقدمتك الشيقة عن الفرائض والله أعلم

----------


## أبو يعلى محمود الجمل

> أحبتي الكرام :
> قد يفهم البعضُ قواعدَ النحو دون التأمل في المضمون والتعريف ، كما هو الحال في علم الفرائض ، وقد سألتُ أحدَ المهتمين بعلم الفرائض عن مسألة وهي : هالك عن زوج وزوجة وابن ، فأعمل قواعدَ تقسيمِ الميراث دون النظر إلى المضمون ، فقال : للزوج الربع وللزوجة الثمن والباقي للابن .. وهذا التقسيم من حيث ذات القواعد صحيح  .. لكن مَن الذي مات ؟!.. لاأحد .. فكيف يتم التوريث والتقسيم ..
> ===============
> ونعود إلى موضوعنا ..
> قال تعالى في سورة المطففين : " وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يُخسرون ..." 
> المطلوب : إعراب الضمير في الآية ..؟


جزيت خيراً 
الإعراب في نظري يحتمل شيئين
الأول : وإذا كالوا وإذا وزنوا _ أي المنافقين _ هم يخسرون  ,  فيخسرون جواب إذا وَهم ضمير عائد على الواو لا محل له من الإعراب  وربما صح إعرابه مبتدا والجملة في محل جواب
الثاني : أن يكون الضمير هم في محل نصب للفعلين كالوا ووزنوا وهو عائد على الناس

وأرجو العذر فقد عملتُ بالشرط فإن أخطاتُ فأفيدونا وإن أصبت فبتوفيق من الله .
أبو يعلى

----------


## المصباح المنير

> معذرة!
> أنت جعلت الهاء وحدها باللون الأحمر دون الميم وأظن - وبعض الظن إثم- أن الضمير ليس الهاء وحدها ولكن (هم) كلها فلا إعراب للضمير المزعوم !!
> 
> وهذا بناء على مقدمتك الشيقة عن الفرائض والله أعلم


ملاحظة طيبة, ولكن يعكر عليها أن من المعربين من يعد الهاء هي الضمير, والميم لجمع الذكور, والنون  لجمع الإناث, والذي أراه في الإعرب أنها منصوبة على نزع الخافض, ولكن يبقى السر في المقدمة التي تفضل بها الأخ صاحب الموضوع, وعلاقته في بالإعراب المطلوب.

----------

